# Alaska grayling...overnight hike in recommendation?



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Headed up in mid August with my daughter and think I want to target grayling for a couple days. Always been on the bucket list, but we always seem to end up chasing salmon or butts. Only so many summers so I think I had better cross it off the list!

Daughter and I have 4 days together till the rest of the group shows up. Would like to find a lake that we can backpack into without it being too much of a project. I broke my foot last August andI'm still not 100%, but I can knock out a 3 or 4 mile jaunt. Done 3 other backpacking trips to AK so we know what were getting into.

Were going N out of ANC to Denali and then up and around to Valdez before taking the ferry to Whitter and then back to ANC to get the rest of the clan. After that were going to be in the peninsula for a week (Coopers Landing to Homer) so we won't be targeting em down there.

Shoot me a PM if ya don't want to post...I will keep it under my hat!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Tangle lakes rock creek, windy creek, valdez creek off the Denali hwy are good grayling fishing spots. Gulkanna river, fielding lake, paxson lake off the Richardson will also get you into good grayling fishing. If you do the denali hwy there is a lodge right next to tangle lakes, rent a canoe from them and paddle to the mouth of the rock river, you two will catch gobs of grayling all by yourselves in a nice remote setting. Really, the denali hwy has spectacular grayling fishing on just about any clear waterway as well as off the richardson.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Tangle lakes is beautiful if you can drive on Denali hwy.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

You can catch grayling on any of the streams along the petersville rd in trapper creek off the parks too. If its a clear day the mountain views are awesome!


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

6 miles one way but it is a very easy hike, even by Michigan standards

https://alaskahikesearch.com/hikes/eagle-and-symphony-lakes/


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

brushbuster said:


> Tangle lakes is beautiful if you can drive on Denali hwy.


I don't do very well reading rental car agreements! 

I will have to look at cutting across that way... Looks like an awesome area!

Thanks for the leads guys! So much real estate.... so little time!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

salmonslammer said:


> I don't do very well reading rental car agreements!
> 
> I will have to look at cutting across that way... Looks like an awesome area!
> 
> Thanks for the leads guys! So much real estate.... so little time!


Yeah I never paid attention to the agreement either, I made sure I had a spare and tire plug kit with a small 12v compressor. The Denali hwy is an awesome rd with spectacular scenery and great grayling fishing pretty much on the entire stretch, just find a clear water stream, hike a little ways away from the road and youll get them.
Good luck and enjoy. I head up to Kotzebue on the 8th. for 3 weeks in the Noatak wilderness reserve.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

That's what I think an AK trip should be!

If my son in law wasn't working in Coopers Landing, my daughter and I would go get lost some place.

Take what I can get!


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Just finished a 17 day land and sea trip for my first time to AK (my 50th state). this was my 1st ever "canned" trip so couldn't wander too much. Last morning adventure had us on a raft on the Chena outside fairbanks floating/catching grayling. Beautiful and fun!
Also was able to halibut fish (Gottafish Charters) out of Ninilchik


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> Just finished a 17 day land and sea trip for my first time to AK (my 50th state). this was my 1st ever "canned" trip so couldn't wander too much. Last morning adventure had us on a raft on the Chena outside fairbanks floating/catching grayling. Beautiful and fun!
> Also was able to halibut fish (Gottafish Charters) out of Ninilchik


Jighead and a twister tail !!! Catches everything that swims 

Enjoy SS wherever ya decide. Was supoosed to see Alaska for honeymoon was a week away before I decided to break my back


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

snortwheeze said:


> Jighead and a twister tail !!! Catches everything that swims
> 
> Enjoy SS wherever ya decide. Was supoosed to see Alaska for honeymoon was a week away before I decided to break my back


LOL that what I said to the float guide!!!
I've used them on Makinaws in Wyoming, Lakers in SK, Pike in Ont, and just about every species in MI


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> Just finished a 17 day land and sea trip for my first time to AK (my 50th state). this was my 1st ever "canned" trip so couldn't wander too much. Last morning adventure had us on a raft on the Chena outside fairbanks floating/catching grayling. Beautiful and fun!
> Also was able to halibut fish (Gottafish Charters) out of Ninilchik


I like the Chena.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> Just finished a 17 day land and sea trip for my first time to AK (my 50th state) Last morning adventure had us on a raft on the Chena outside fairbanks floating/catching grayling. Beautiful and fun!
> Also was able to halibut fish (Gottafish Charters) out of Ninilchik


Congrats on hitting all 50! Still have Maine, NH, VT left to go...Maybe next summer.

Nice pull on the butts! How many # of fillets did you end up with? I got a Alaskan Airlines CC yesterday just so I could get 2 free bags to bring fish back! We usually fish out of Homer on one of the head boats but with 5 of us, I'm going to look for a six pack this trip... Probably be cheaper anyways.

Looks like my daughter and I are going to hit the Denali Hwy and spend 4 days working our way back down to ANC... Found a PU on Turo for only a few bucks more than the compact from the airport.. Guy says I can drive it anywhere as long as I bring it back! LOL


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

salmonslammer said:


> Congrats on hitting all 50! Still have Maine, NH, VT left to go...Maybe next summer.
> 
> Nice pull on the butts! How many # of fillets did you end up with? I got a Alaskan Airlines CC yesterday just so I could get 2 free bags to bring fish back! We usually fish out of Homer on one of the head boats but with 5 of us, I'm going to look for a six pack this trip... Probably be cheaper anyways.
> 
> Looks like my daughter and I are going to hit the Denali Hwy and spend 4 days working our way back down to ANC... Found a PU on Turo for only a few bucks more than the compact from the airport.. Guy says I can drive it anywhere as long as I bring it back! LOL


Awesome, stop in at the tangle lakes lodge and ask them for a heads up on grayling fishing, my guess is they still have canoe rentals and a quick paddle over to the mouth of the rock river would be a great day trip for you and your daughter, or a nice place to spend a night.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

salmonslammer said:


> Congrats on hitting all 50! Still have Maine, NH, VT left to go...Maybe next summer.
> 
> Nice pull on the butts! How many # of fillets did you end up with? I got a Alaskan Airlines CC yesterday just so I could get 2 free bags to bring fish back! We usually fish out of Homer on one of the head boats but with 5 of us, I'm going to look for a six pack this trip... Probably be cheaper anyways.
> 
> Looks like my daughter and I are going to hit the Denali Hwy and spend 4 days working our way back down to ANC... Found a PU on Turo for only a few bucks more than the compact from the airport.. Guy says I can drive it anywhere as long as I bring it back! LOL


Ended up with 34lbs. shipped home. I paid the $5/lb to have them package/freeze/ship it home as I was only 8 days into a 17 day trip. Gotta Fish Captain spends his winters here in MI, long story short i got to know him and helped him setup his walleye charter this spring on the D. In AK he has a 2 boat fleet that runs 6 packs out of Ninilchik.
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

That's not a bad deal at all... last trip I shipped just over 50lbs and it ran me almost 250 for shipping! We still had 2 weeks on the road so there wasn't any option. I will gladly lug a cooler around this trip!

I will have to look him up... be driving right by!


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Well we accomplished our goal of catching a grayling...

After 2 flights, 42 hours of no sleep, and a 397 mile drive!

Drove out of ANC and ran east down 1 to Glennallen... Never been this way. Not much traffic but with all the pine trees it looked like US 2 across the yoop!

Ended up at Tangle Lakes with the intention of renting a canoe... sadly mother nature put the cabash on that with 25mph winds. We did a little hiking and some fruitless shore casting in the lake. Went to the tangle lakes Lodge and met the 78yo owner Jack and BS'd with him for a few hours. Guy was a wealth of information and had stories for days! Been up there since 1950.

After that we headed ever so slowly west to the Bushkana creek campground.... Awesome scenery on the way! I understand why they dont want their rental car out there! Had to gaff tape a few of the body panels on! LOL Amazing how much stuff you see that either fell or broke off!


Daughter and I got camp set up and then hiked half a mile up river and found some good looking water. Was explaining to her how the spin gear and fly worked and how to drift it. 1st cast I drop it behind a big boulder and its fish on! We played that game for the next few hours... probably caught and released 30 fish! Was truly an awesome day!

Planned on staying there a couple days... but once again mother nature came a calling. Had a front move in and start dumping on us about midnight... by 10am it was 48 degrees and solid rain so we decided to beat feet. Drove over to cantwell to get cell service... after checking the radar I made the call to run S out of the rain to Talkettna... Turned out to be the right call cause 300 people got stuck on the tour buses in Denali after the rain washed out the road! We enjoyed 77 degrees and sunshine all day instead! Went and did the AK sled dog tour and Mahay's jet boat ride... Both awesome trips!

Camped in town at the tent only campground and was greeted with the most beautiful site the next morning... absolutely bluebird skies! Booked us a flight seeing tour with sheldon avaition and we were off to see the great one! Super cool flight! Albeit a little bumpy with the post cold front winds! 1st time I ever felt air sick but I kept breakfast down! Spent the rest of the day in town shopping and eating...Susitna salmon center is very cool stop too!

Figured we would stay another night before heading S. About 7pm my step son sent me a text that the smoke was back in cooper landing. Didn't think much of it...knew it was bad back in June but thought it was under control.

Picked up the wife from ANC and headed S....shes never been to AK so it was stop and go all day. Made it down to Kenai lake and everything was fine... Went the 7 miles further and was like we were on another planet! Smoke was horrible... visibility was maybe 1/4 mile. Come to find out the cold front really stoked the fire (Swan Lake) and it was a ****show! The river was closed down...sterling highway and skilac lake (only 2 roads S to homer) were both closed. Crap. Spent the night and woke up with a sore throat and sinus kack. Stepson was rolling out with us for the weekend and the owners had him pack his stuff up... just in case.

We ran North to Hope to get out of the smoke... Figured we could go up there and raft 6 mile creek. Nope... no water. Curse you mother nature! Spent a few hours catching zombie pinks at the mouth of the creek. Spent the rest of the time huddled around the library's free wifi with the rest of the stranded masses. Kinda surreal experience.

Next morning the smoke had found us again and the step son got word they were put on notice to evacuate, that the fire was 6 miles out. After a couple hrs of arguing he saw my logic and we went back to get his kack and gtfo. Just in the nick of time too. They closed the lodge down 2 days later! He's lucky we were there or he would've been walking up the sterling hwy!

Checked the wind forecast and figured Seward was the best bet. We couldnt go back N on parks hwy cause the McKinley fire had broken out!

Went to Seward and tried to hook up on halibut charter...but everybody was booked. Ended up shore fishing the bay for a few hours... pretty scenery but not much else!

We stayed down at millers landing in one of their cabins...they did a boat rental for $500 for 12 hrs but we didn't have the salt gear and the stuff they had in the rental rack was garbage. Hung out there doing touristy stuff... 3rd morning the smoke found us again so we beat feet to ANC for the last night.

Sure hope they can get the fire under control... it's still pretty touch and go in cooper landing right now. When we got there there was only 18 guys working on it... Today I read it was just over 600!

Hope they get some rain soon!

Cant wait for the next trip to AK! Really liking the looks of running the Gulkana river next trip!

Thanks for the advice gents! My daughter and I had an excellent trip! Shes my travel buddy! Off to CO in a few weeks for the next one! Stupid cheap flights anyways...can't turn down a $67 flight to Denver!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great trip inspite of the fires. Tough year for roadside Alaska. Looks like Fair banks got all the rain.
Gulkana is a great trip. Did that trip several years ago for Kings and reds. We fished the Gulkana for Kings and the klutina for reds and did really well


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like you had a blast Brian! I'm shooting for a trip to AK next summer. I have a buddy about an hour and a half north of Homer, and he trying to get me to come up. It won't take much arm twisting!


----------

